# homedepot vs lowes instock windows = jeld-wen v2500 vs pella thermastar



## bob13bob (Apr 18, 2015)

at my local stores
homedepot has jeld-wen $168 , lowes pella $180

looking carefully through the catalog, the the jeld-wen has e glass with argon gas. the thermastar doesn't have either. seems the jeld much better value. any opinions on this?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I haven't researched in a couple of years, but suffice to say the HD and Lowe's bargain windows were absolute garbage in relation to appearance and smoothness of operation compared to the windows I got through my installer. They cost twice as much but that included basic installation ( I had to a little more for window trim rot repair and aluminum exterior wrap.).


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Do you have a building supply house nearby? Any chance you could source something else?


----------

